# Knee meniscus, anyone?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It turns out that having a knee meniscus wear down to nothing is kind of common. Has anyone here dealt with it? If you started out with a cortisone shot, please share how that worked out. Thanks.

Btw, if you don't already have great knee pads....get some and use them. I wish I had been more conscientious. I thought I was invincible and exempted, of course.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't do cortisone.

Look into Synvisc, works great.

also if you are bone on bone may be time to think about knee replacement.

The Glucosamine supplements do work but take time.

My surgeon put me on Cosamine DS in 2002 where I was bone on bone.

A surgery in 2007 he saw where I had actually regrown some cartilage where there was none.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

The shots are just a temporary thing, how temporary varies from person to person. 

I've had three knee surgeries and have no cartilage left on either knee.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

yes the injections are only a temporary fix, but they can sure buy a guy some time and make life a lot more pleasant with considerably less knee pain.

Left knee been bone on bone since 1971. Right since 2002.

6 knee surgeries for me done by sports minded surgeons.

Rehab by some very fine physical therapists.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks.

I'm basically bone-on-bone. I went it because it started randomly "catching" every other week, and then I'd have to try to unlock the thing...sometimes hours, sometimes a day to release. 

I just got a cortisone shot "there's basically no downside" and the damned thing is now worse and far more painful (I figure due to the pressure). This is to get me to actually wear down the part (tear) that's catching more painlessly. 

Btw, supposedly I demonstrate a high tolerance for pain, but after this shot I'm not so sure.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> It turns out that having a knee meniscus wear down to nothing is kind of common. Has anyone here dealt with it? If you started out with a cortisone shot, please share how that worked out. Thanks.
> 
> Btw, if you don't already have great knee pads....get some and use them. I wish I had been more conscientious. I thought I was invincible and exempted, of course.


I have zero cartilage in one knee, I had 

2 knee surgeries - 1 to remove torn cartilage, 1 to remove remaining torn cartilage and do microfracture surgery

cortisone shots - dulled the pain so I could continue to tear the remaining cartilage to pieces 

synvisc shots - 3 shots 1 week apart,4" needle, you can actually feel the stuff filling the inside of your knee , supposed to last 6 months, lasted 1 month

2 other product similar to synvisc- same results

Microfracture surgery worked the best but can only be done once. 20 something holes drilled into the bone causing scar tissue to build up as a replacement to cartage

I would just get the torn cartilage removed asap, exercise and strengthen the muscles around the knee. Keeping the torn cartilage only made mine much worse, it just tore up much faster. I should have a knee replacement since my knee looks like the moon and is bone on bone. 

Infection like Big Shoe had is steering me away from that. Any infection from a splinter or cut will attack the new knee.
Arthritis just makes everything much worse


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I had the surgery last year after injuring my knee while on vacation. The surgery was amazing. I want to get the other knee done now, even though technically it is ok. They did say within 10 years I would need knee replacement on both knees, but so far after surgery the knee feels great.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

griz said:


> The Glucosamine supplements do work but take time.
> 
> My surgeon put me on Cosamine DS in 2002 where I was bone on bone.
> 
> A surgery in 2007 he saw where I had actually regrown some cartilage where there was none.


2 weeks or less for a lot of pain relief, 2 years or so get get a lot of functionality back. Mine took 5 or so years to get really solid, so I don't take chondroitin all the time. Plus, I only found 1 OTC that worked for me.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Had surgery on one of mine 7-8 years ago.

Except for the mega-infection (mrsa) and almost losing my leg, it was a piece of cake.


----------



## mikestab (Nov 9, 2016)

Had my meniscus in my left knee tear this summer. 
The Dr said the X-rays don't show anything but lets get an MRI and get into surgery. Then he said he could just give me a shot. It worked on my shoulder so why not. It took a week for the knee to feel better after the cortisone then I re-aggrivated it. This went on for over a month with pain.
Now it's fine to the point I have no pain but every now and then when I turn my leg wrong it's bothersome. So to relieve it I kick the side of my foot along a wall or something and it goes "back in place" and a few minutes later I'm fine.

A lot of people I talked to don't do surgery unless absolutely necessary. Even my general Dr. said that.

As for knee pads I wear them all the time. Not just for the knee but for back pain. Not wearing knee pads transfers pain right into my back and I don't want to through the back pain and shots again.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It has been my experience and that of people I know it is best not to postpone surgery to repair cartilage damage.

It just causes more problems in the long run if you postpone it plus there is no up side to delaying the surgery.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've met a lot of people that were happy with their new knees........but also quite a bit that were not. 

I've had zero issues with my left knee. That was a partial replacement. Also known as Makoplasty. Look into this. They will only do t if you have no arthritis. I had it done about 8 yrs ago. 

My infection in my right knee really sucked. All good now. Except slight pain in my lower leg from the longer "spike". I'm nearing my 18 month point on the revision. 

I had cortisone shots and it helps, but only postponed the inevitable. Don't get too many as is will destroy good tissue. The Orthovise 3 shot treatments helped on my left knee. 

Good luck. Shoe


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

griz said:


> It has been my experience and that of people I know it is best not to postpone surgery to repair cartilage damage.
> 
> It just causes more problems in the long run if you postpone it plus there is no up side to delaying the surgery.


with my knee the torn flap was causing more damage every day by wedging inside the joint causing more separation and tearing. Like a pebble rolling around inside your knee. It will not get better on it's own.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

One tip that was told to me and I didn't pay any attention to...and wished I did...

Start exercising the leg that will get the surgery as much as you can...dedicated exercise to strengthen the muscles. They say it makes recovery faster and easier.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> It turns out that having a knee meniscus wear down to nothing is kind of common. Has anyone here dealt with it? If you started out with a cortisone shot, please share how that worked out. Thanks.
> 
> Btw, if you don't already have great knee pads....get some and use them. I wish I had been more conscientious. I thought I was invincible and exempted, of course.


Sorry, really didn't answer your question. Yes, worked fantastic for me. Gives you relief and time to figure out what you're next step will be. 

Find a doctor that does the Makoplasty(partial). the viz shots worked for me too. Now there is some kind of laser treatment too.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Btw, if you don't already have great knee pads....get some and use them. I wish I had been more conscientious. I thought I was invincible and exempted, of course.


I always placed blame on my damage to getting into the back of the truck....the left knee placed on the bare metal of the tailgate and the pressure with some twisting and turning while getting onto the tailgate.

I have since added two 1/4" rubber mats I had custom cut...cemented together and screwed down. The tailgate is heavy but it's cushy.


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

I had neck issues in the past and they wanted me to do cortisone shots or surgery. I said no to both. I started going to a chiropractor who focused on alternative healing and he said the doctor who said I needed shots or surgery was a quack.


----------

